# What A Great Forum...!



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello all -

We will have traveled a traditional trail of tent to pop-up to 06 Outback 23RS next week when we pick up our new 06 that we (think) we got a good closeout deal on. It just took one stop at the local Outback dealer to pull the trigger. We had been looking at Starcraft TravelStar/Antigua and Rockwood Roo -- finally decided the tent hybrid pull-outs had to go with the pop-up and opted for the 23RS.

My wife and 3 kids and I are in Wisconsin and enjoy the absolutely beautiful state parks here. I will have the unit winterized and tucked away indoors for the winter, but plan on doing some work to "make it our own" thi s winter while in storage. I look forward to learning about common modifications, etc. as I am quite handy and enjoy that sort of thing.

Also need to upgrade to a proper TV over the winter, and with the 5 family members, am leaning toward a Suburban class vehicle (Yukon XL, etc.).

Look forward to great discussion in the group.

Thanks for having us/Jon Lukens


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welocome aboard! you'll find a lot of good info, some humor and just down right zanniness here! Congrats on your new rig!!

Eric


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome SconnieJonny









Congrats on the outback. theirs still time to camp this year a few of us are going to door county on oct 14-15
it would be great if you can jion in. if you type door county in the search it will come up. your gonna love the outback.

Angelo


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Congratulation on the new 23RS. You'll love it! It going to be a long winter









For a TV make sure you go with the 2500 Suburban.

Good luck!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Captain on the bridge !










Welcome aboard John Luke, we've been waiting for you


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jon,

Welcome to Outbackers! You're right, this is one great place.

Enjoy your new TT.

Mark


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Congradulations Jon,
I'm new to this forum as well, I have received many good tips from the great members.














I recently upgraded my TV to a 2002 Silverado 2500HD 8.1 L. (Couldn't afford a new one)Tows like a dream with power to spare. (Fuel mileage is comparable to a tank, but it"s a blast to drive) I would also recommend a 2500 series as well. Good luck with your new TT. 
Happy camping, Russ


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Tribe!!

As others have said, its gonna be a looooonnnnnnngggggg winter - but this site will help it go by just a little faster.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Congratulation on the new 23RS.








Hope you enjoy your new 23rs as much I do 
Happy Camping

OH Yea!!!!!!!! another 23rs









Willie


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Jon, congrats on your new OB. You will finds tons of great info on this forum. What part of WI are you from. As stated above, we are having a mini-rally in Door County in a few weeks. Maybe your dealer could add in a free winterization so that you could enjoy at least one trip this year. For info on the Door County trip, you can click here.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, SconnieJonny!*








You are going to love your new Outback, and as a handy guy, I look forward to seeing some of your upcoming mods, and sharing a few of our own.









Welcome to the family!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome SconnieJonny to the Outback Family 
And congrats on choosen the 23RS nice model

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.

You should really like your new 23RS. A properly set up Suburban / Yukon XL should be a nice addition to your family. Keep us posted on your travels.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We looked at the same rigs you did before opting for the Outback. We love ours. You will, too.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks to all for responding... I'm in Green Bay (no football talk, please...) and actually have reservations at Peninsula State Park the weekend of OCT 14-15, but I'll look into my 23RS delivery timeline and see if I can make that, at least to stop by and say "hey"...

Thanks guys!

Jon Lukens


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> Thanks to all for responding... I'm in Green Bay (no football talk, please...) and actually have reservations at Peninsula State Park the weekend of OCT 14-15, but I'll look into my 23RS delivery timeline and see if I can make that, at least to stop by and say "hey"...
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Jon Lukens


We are planning on a Saturday evening potluck. Let us know if you guys would like to attend.

Chris


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

An alternative to the 'Burb is the Excursion, and now that Ford dropped them they can be had on used lots for relatively short money. The drive train is still the Superduty, so parts shouldn't be an issue. just my .02!

P.S. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Captain on the bridge !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats funny!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If everything is so great in the future, how come they haven't found a cure for baldness?

They did do a great job on Commander Troi, however.

Reverie



California Jim said:


> Captain on the bridge !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! We agree that it is great. We brag about this site to all our "non" Outbacker friends. We think they're jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ENJOY the new TT. You'll absolutely love it.

Allen and Kim


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

The DW and I are reveling in such a close knit online community. It rivals the BMW forums I've participated where owners have passion and pride of ownership and want to share their knowledge with others. It's what the Internet was meant to be.

I have since picked up the new 2006 (late model w/ larger tanks and queen window, etc.) and packed it away for the winter in my indoor storage. But that doesn' tmean I'm not going to possibly even stay in it this weekend while in storage and begin my "mod quest"... Oh, where to begin? Floor vents, switch labeling, possibly a soap dispenser already this weekend...


----------

